# DIY Carbon Stabilizer



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks well done.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

ok so the obvious question, where'd ya get the carbon?


----------



## Star-fire (Sep 20, 2012)

From Ebay, it was 9.99. I packed bits of foam inside from an extra anti-fatigue mat.


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice. What did you do on the ends? and can you add weight?


----------



## zachw (Sep 28, 2010)

In for the details.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweet build!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Interesting idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

Thinking of trying that myself very nice.


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

How wide did you go with?


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Jun 5, 2012)

tag, also awaiting details


----------



## Star-fire (Sep 20, 2012)

It is this tube: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370685110167?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Then I used 1/2" plastic inserts from the plumbing department at Menards like this: 








They need to be ground down a bit to make them fit.

One side has a 1/4" rod coupler like:








jammed in one of the plugs (perfect tight fit!) then just drilled a hole in the end of the plug so you can thread any 1/4" bolt in so you can adjust weight.

The other side has a 5/16" cap bolt:








(needs to be ground for a tight fit) in the other plug and again just jammed in. This end I JB welded into the tube, I left the weight end just stuck in since it's tight no need to glue. 

I packed the tube with pieces of an anti fatigue mat for dampening: 








The wieght is the back of a wall standoff like this (Mine is aluminum), I just had it around but anything with a 1/4 hole will work.








Make sense? :smile:


----------



## Star-fire (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a 10" B-stinger but just might make a short one for hunting and sell the Stinger.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice I may do this.


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

Just bought the carbon fiber tube! Making this weekend!


----------



## Star-fire (Sep 20, 2012)

Post a pic when it's done!


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

I will what is roughly the total weight?


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Star-fire (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd say around 6-7 oz


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Star-fire said:


> I'd say around 6-7 oz




Hello All

Very nice and well made.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome build


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

Epoxy is drying. Should have it finished tomorrow! Then try to get some pic up.


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I got all stuff. I used some expoxy I had laying around let it sit for two days but does not bond with the carbon. So tomorrow I'm going to get some j b weld and do it right! Will try to get some pictures when finished.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Little heads up. You haft to treat this carbon stabilizer tube. The same way you do a carbon arrow. The inside needs to be cleaned and ruffed a little. [ Later


----------



## Gopherman (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cool. Sharp looking too.


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I don't know why they are upside down. But here it is I did have to rough up the inside of the shaft. But I am please how it is so far have to get the weights for the end. I thought of washers but didn't want it to look to tacky. The screw on the end comes off so I can add any amount. I was thinking like 7-10 oz but wasn't sure. This is my first non hunting stabilizer.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Guys I tried your source, for buying the carbon tube. But the sale was closed.

Wonder if one knows, of another carbon sourse outlet. To buy from. [ Later


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Guys I tried your source, for buying the carbon tube. But the sale was closed.
> 
> Wonder if one knows, of another carbon sourse outlet. To buy from. [ Later


I buy mine from acp composites.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Mig said:


> I buy mine from acp composites.



=======================

Hello All
Great. 
And thanks for your info. [ Later


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Jun 5, 2012)

Mig what size rod are you using? is the 5/8" pretty standard?


----------



## Jette (Mar 26, 2011)

That is very cool I might do this!


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

ko1featherweigh said:


> Mig what size rod are you using? is the 5/8" pretty standard?


5/8 seems to be the perfect size. My tubing has 5/8" ID and .043" wall thickness. A 70 inch tube weighs 6.16 oz.


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Mig said:


> I buy mine from acp composites.




How about your end caps sir? Id like to do this but can't seem to find those end caps.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey guys I went surfing today on the web. For Carbon tubing. Also checked out the links here, that was posted. Just to see what all was out there.
Another reason I went. I saw a Fuse stablaliser at are club shoot Sunday. Now I have made all kinds of stabilizers. Even from a ladies walking Cain . 

Never have made a carbon one. While surfing. I found round carbon tubing. And the oval tubing.
But what really caught my eye was this round tube carbon telescopic tube.
Now many moons ago Hoyt made a alumun telescopic stabilizer. I have one I used back then.

So as you can tell the cogs are turning. So I got a couple projects to finish. Then I will try my hand making a Carbon stabilizer.

Sure glad for this thread. The thread has enlighten me to a new project. [ Later [ Later


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cool thread... found this on ebay and ordered it:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281054380465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
looks like a good project, thanks for the info!


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

This came in yesterday... gotta hit the Home Depot


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Finished my stabilizer, fun to make, and cheap. Turning my Dren into my 3D bow BHF class.


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

redyak3 said:


> Finished my stabilizer, fun to make, and cheap. Turning my Dren into my 3D bow BHF class.


Oh wow now can you tell me how to get those end caps? I have the carbon, just waiting on end caps that look that good. Looks great


----------



## xbow (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes please post where you guys are getting the materials at


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

bowhuntingbama said:


> Oh wow now can you tell me how to get those end caps? I have the carbon, just waiting on end caps that look that good. Looks great


Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=271010079172&view=all&tid=1082980625017


----------



## Txseaaggie (Nov 10, 2012)

redyak3 said:


> Ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=271010079172&view=all&tid=1082980625017


Link dont work. whos the seller or item name ill search it


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

redyak3 said:


> Ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=271010079172&view=all&tid=1082980625017


It says item no longer available. Can you cut and paste the title and or description? Thanks


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Opteka CBW-5 Xtra Chrome Counterbalance Weight for SteadyVid EX Video Stabilizer
Have one to sell?Sell it yourself

Opteka CBW-5 Xtra Chrome Counterbalance Weight for SteadyVid EX Video Stabilizer
Member id 47st.photo ( Feedback Score Of 208870Red shooting star icon for feedback score in between 100,000 to 499,999) About member
Item condition:	New
Sale date:	Mar 08, 2013
Quantity:	
1
Price:	US $14.95
BillMeLater	New customers get $10 back on 1st purchase
Subject to credit approval.See terms
Learn moreabout eBay Buyer Protection - opens in a new window or tab

Shipping and handling


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like you guys would get a better deal than I did...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Opteka-CBW-...100?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6d35b42c


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

redyak3 said:


> Looks like you guys would get a better deal than I did...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Opteka-CBW-...100?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6d35b42c


I don't think those will fit my carbon tube. Do you know what size tube those fit? I have outside diameter of 25mm


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

bowhuntingbama said:


> I don't think those will fit my carbon tube. Do you know what size tube those fit? I have outside diameter of 25mm


The od for my carbon tube is 19.47mm, the od of the counter-weight is 38.06 on my calipers. Hope this helps.


----------

